# New Damascus chef knife



## JMJones (Jun 20, 2011)

Oal- 14.25 inches
Handle- 5 inches, stabilized redwood burl and 416 stainless bolsters
Blade: 9.25 inches long W2/15n20 random/ "star streaked" JMJones Damascus
2 inches wide at the heal
.088 inches thick at the spine in front of the bolsters
.035 inches thick at the spine about an inch from the tip

The pics are not the greatest but here they are...












Let me know what you think.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice lookin blade! Redwood burl might be my favorite wood, handle looks very nice. I am digging the 3 plain pins, nice change from most always having the center mosaic pin. Profile looks good too, and I like your damascus pattern.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2011)

Really nice job! 
If it were mine, I'd lower the tip a touch, which would create a more gradual upsweep into it. But I like really low tips. This profile would definitely please most. 
Great use of the forum, if I might say so. This knife has definitely improved on your last one!


----------



## JMJones (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, I have read alot on this forum and it has made a big differance. I also had one of my kitchen knives personally reviewed by a very prominent maker and he gave me a ton to think about, I think it is sinking in.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 20, 2011)

it shows


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking knife.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice looking knife! The dimensions and spine thicknesses sound really good. I'll echo Lefty's comments about the tip geometry (I have developed a preference for tips that are dropped more, with a useable flat section an inch or so long near the tip), but for many people they will love the profile you created.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work :thumbsup:


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it looks great!
I agree that the plain pins look real good on this knife.
Very cool damascus and very nice shaping and finish on the handle.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 20, 2011)

definitely looks good!


----------



## JMJones (Jun 20, 2011)

Burlsource, I purchased a big block (12x12x2) of this redwood from you a year or so ago and had you cut it up and send it to WSSI for stabilization. So, thanks for the kind words and killer wood!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would flatten out the belly more than lower the tip. I would also flatten out the tip area a touch. I'm not sure if the edge on the bolster would be uncomfortable. It's pretty but like a lot of pics I see, I can't tell anything about the quality of the grind and the cross section on the knife.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 20, 2011)

Assuming the first 4" or so of the blade lands on the board square(can't tell from the pic, but it looks like it), I'd say you nailed this profile. The tip looks deceptively high, it actually seems to be level with the bottom of the bolster, and since this is a 9.5" blade, that's right where I want it.

I still vote for a Mosaic Pin. I only get flooded with them in this forum. In real life, I never see them!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks better. A definite improvement on the profile. How is the geometry?

M


----------



## JMJones (Jun 21, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Looks better. A definite improvement on the profile. How is the geometry?
> 
> M


 
It is a full flat grind and the edge was about .007 before I sharpened it. 

Unfortunatly I can't get any more pics of the bolster or how much is flat on the board because this knife is long gone. However I think I am going to make a short youtube vid on the next knife so that it is easier to capture small details like that.


----------

